# Route suggestion(s) for Idyllild



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Hubby and I will be up in Idyllwild on Sunday in a few weeks and wanted to take the road bikes for a spin. If anyone has any suggestions with mileage ranging from probably 15-30 mi, please share! Longer suggestions are cool also, just not sure how much time we'll have to escape for a ride. 

Thanks.


----------

